# Ferry prices for next summer



## Focusgirl (Mar 3, 2010)

Am I to early to book my ferry to France for next August?

Has anyone experience of the latest prices/discounts ?

Cheers


----------



## Phillip (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello,

Try: http://www.channelferries.co.uk/

Phill.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Have a look in the Ferry Ticket forum, loads of info on there. 

If you are planning on more than a couple of trips then many of the Ferry companies do multi trip carnets that offer excellent value. Be aware that some of the Dover Calais crossings in August vary a LOT dependen on when you wish to travel, the early morning sailings around 0600 are pretty good. Dont forget you can park up on Marine Parade fro free overnight as well!!!

Be warned ferry prices have rocketed this year, especialy on the western approaches. I live in Weymouth yet even taking into account the extra mileage etc it still works out cheaper for me to do a Dover Calais crossing than it is to go from my own doorstep, madness but true !!!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I have just looked online to see what the prices are from Dover Calais in April next year, cannot believe it is cheaper through the Tunnel.


cabby


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

The CC are not bad.

54 quid return dover to Dunkerque.

Or the Portsmouth route with camping cheques gives a hefty discount.

Dave


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Norfolkline offer at the October NEC show code TEF04 may still be valid.
£49 return 7m long <4m high

have booked three crossings for next year.

note : the bookings are all changeable at no extra cost, so no need to be deadly accurate when booking.

In any case, Norfolkline deals for out-on-a-Sunday and back-on-a-Friday are usually very keen.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

ThursdaysChild said:


> Norfolkline offer at the October NEC show code TEF04 may still be valid.
> £49 return 7m long <4m high
> 
> have booked three crossings for next year.
> ...


May I be permitted to swear on the forum please? :evil:

I didn't know about that, and free amendments is worth a lot.

Ignore my previous post.

Grumble, whinge, moan!!! :evil:

Dave


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

I have priced all the crossings for 2011, seafrace prices have gone up a lot.

Norfolkline TEF04 didnt work when I tried, it did when I booked in Oct for Le Mans june 2011

Euro tunnel is a bit more expensive than P&O

So I booked Dover/Calais outbound
Zeebrugge/hull return

out side 4 berth cabin £ 240 I thought was a good price

also booked st Nazaire to Gijon return with out side 4 berth cabin
£ 290 return

brittany ferries wanted portsmouth/plymouth to Santader between £ 966 to 1008 out of my league afraid.

I think I researched the prices but no doubt better prices are possible but in the end I got bored.

ps I dont shop at Tescos


----------



## Westmorland (Aug 30, 2008)

Just done a check with P & O for July crossing and return Dover - Calais. Caravan Club £99, P & O direct £105 - so not much saving with CC.

John


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Route*

Depends what route and what accommodation you want.

Never ceases to amaze me the variation in costs of the short sea crossings. One minute you find a good deal with one, next minute they are sky high and if you look elsewhere, prices are cheaper.

I use

Eurotunnel (Tesco)
Stena (Tesco)
P&O Hull
Brittany Ferries - St. Malo, Roscoff and Santander/Bilbao

On long Routes, which is what we mostly use, I book as early as possible.

Last thing people want is to have to listen to my snoring. I would probably get lynched!.

TM


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Will the Freight Only ferries accept PHGV?

Are their rates cheaper? E.G. 7m 3m high?

Just a thought.

Geoff


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

I've just been comparing prices for cross channel.  No CC etc membership, no Tesco vouchers.

Out 21/4/11; 14.00ish: P&O = £56; Seafrance = £55; DFDS = £68
Back 08/06/11; 10.00ish: P&O = £44; Seafrance = £55; DFDS = £38

Eurotunnel for similar times and dates = £72 + £79. 

Looks like P&O are cheapest but still, at £100, a big jump from last year. Comparisons will vary depending on time of day.

Harry


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

It might still be possible to get a "special" out of Norfolkline ( DFDS ) at the Feb NEC Show.
Whilst there, you will almost certainly get a good deal on ACSI and the Swiss Vignette.

In any case, what else is there to do in February ?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

ThursdaysChild said:


> It might still be possible to get a "special" out of Norfolkline ( DFDS ) at the Feb NEC Show.
> Whilst there, you will almost certainly get a good deal on ACSI and the Swiss Vignette.
> 
> In any case, what else is there to do in February ?


What Else?

GO Skiiing and use a Ferry Season ticket, far cheaper.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Was going to do Plymouth/Roscoff last year but had to cancel. Amended it to Portsmouth Caen in May 2011 and will receive a rebate!!! I know the trip is shorter etc. but it suits us this year to go that route. 

I have decided that despite the cost we will now usually go Hull/Zeebrugge return. It's a 4 hour trip to Hull through quite nice countryside, we up grade to a 4 berth cabin (upper bunk is a bit too challenging now, I get the giggles trying to get down in the middle of the night and wake the whole corridor) and we dine well on board. Going mid August return end Sept = £552 including buffet dinner tickets. I know I could get cheaper with longer distance traveled this side, but I don't like the 400+ mile journey south and would rather travel more slowly on French roads if I want to go to western France. I also know I am lucky to be able to afford it by saving up, but that's how I choose to spend my money.

I always book as soon as the prices come out. In my experience despite being "flexible" they never flex down - always up!

Whatever your route - happy and safe traveling.

Sue

What ever the route


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

Suenliam said:


> Was going to do Plymouth/Roscoff last year but had to cancel. Amended it to Portsmouth Caen in May 2011 and will receive a rebate!!! I know the trip is shorter etc. but it suits us this year to go that route.
> 
> I have decided that despite the cost we will now usually go Hull/Zeebrugge return. It's a 4 hour trip to Hull through quite nice countryside, we up grade to a 4 berth cabin (upper bunk is a bit too challenging now, I get the giggles trying to get down in the middle of the night and wake the whole corridor) and we dine well on board. Going mid August return end Sept = £552 including buffet dinner tickets. I know I could get cheaper with longer distance traveled this side, but I don't like the 400+ mile journey south and would rather travel more slowly on French roads if I want to go to western France. I also know I am lucky to be able to afford it by saving up, but that's how I choose to spend my money.
> 
> ...


 I agree with you totally, but as I have found out in previous years each time you go on their www to check prices the next time you go on using the same dates etc the prices have gone up!! We have booked this route in end aug/sept + st Nazaire to Gijon( northern spain)


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Afternoon all,



Last thursday I booked three return ticket with seafrance for £80 each , If I don,t feel like to go three times I may pas one return ticket onto my daughter. Look at their website.




norm.


Ps. sueliam Hull zeebrugge is our first choice for every reason you said but it gets pricey if you trave 2or3 times also the dog does,nt like to be left alone that long. 

happy trips. norm


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Seeker said:


> I've just been comparing prices for cross channel. No CC etc membership, no Tesco vouchers.
> 
> Out 21/4/11; 14.00ish: P&O = £56; Seafrance = £55; DFDS = £68
> Back 08/06/11; 10.00ish: P&O = £44; Seafrance = £55; DFDS = £38
> ...


Those P&O prices look like the ones I checked recently

We booked a single via the C&CC for almost the same dates back in November and have paid £79 and I'm sure the P&O direct fares were then £84 for all daytime sailings. We need to change the outward date so will be contacting the club this week to change it and will try to get it for less than £56 for the 08.10am sailing rather than £88 for the 08.55am one (plus the amendment fee of course).

They claimed the earlier you book the cheaper it will be but that may not be quite true 

Steve


----------



## Ash123 (Feb 7, 2011)

You can find information on the Ferry Tickets forum and the pricing depend on what route and accommodation you are looking for Most of the ferry companies are offering discounts on short breaks in the middle of a trip. But the root is supposed to be busy and prices vary according to the departures.


----------

